# Michael Yon and the Funniest Thing All Week



## AWP (Apr 23, 2009)

As usual, Yon has a great thought-provoking article. The best part, what makes this freaking hilarious to me, is the t-shirt pictured in the story is from the range where I shot a handful of IPSC matches, they've even hosted the Area 6 Championships a time or two (though the range isn't too IPSC/ IDPA friendly these days).

http://www.michaelyon-online.com/rifle-and-pistol-club.htm


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 23, 2009)

Yon rocks !!!! :cool:


----------



## car (Apr 23, 2009)

I like just about anything Mike writes.


----------



## 7point62 (Apr 27, 2009)

Me too. The guy deserves a Pulitzer.


----------



## arizonaguide (May 3, 2009)

Even just for some of his Photos.


----------

